# 910 Bluebird ECU wiring



## cibvr4 (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi guys

I have a 910 Bluebird with a Z18ET and factory ECU. The fuel pump constantly runs with the ignition in the ON position, instead of priming for a few seconds before starting. Does anyone have a Z18 ECU wiring diagram or know where i can find one on the net? 

Cheers

cable


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would double check your fuel pressure regulator to make sure it is holding adequate pressure.
We only got the bigger brothers of the Zed motors here the States in the Z22E and Z24E so I don't know if they would be of any help for the diagrams.
But I did find a site dedicated to the 910 Bluebirds and they should be able to help more over there. http://www.910bluebird.com/

Troy


----------

